# Speck Of 'dust' On My New Omega, Suggestions?



## petew123 (Apr 14, 2009)

there is a tiny speck of something on the face of my new Omega Seamaster, just to the right of the writing "PROFEESIONAL CHRONOMETER". It does not move so is not floating around inside the case.

It is hardly noticeable but it is there. Should I do something?

Basically, I could take it back to the shop, but, even if Goldsmiths have one in stock somewhere in the UK (doubtful now) would they exchange it for mine, which is now 2 weeks old with a couple of little scratches on the case/bracelet?

Or, perhaps just get a good jeweller (RLT??!) to open the case and brush the speck away .... and then find out it is stuck to the face and cannot be removed without doing more damage.

Or just suck it up and enjoy the originality and uniqueness of my particular watch?

You may be able to tell I am not massively bothered by this tiny speck but I am a bit of a perfectionist.

Thanks!!!


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

i'm sure its still under warrenty so if there is a fault its down to them to fix it


----------



## zx10r (Apr 10, 2009)

Funny how the smallest thing can bug you to the point every time you ware it you can't stop looking at it. take it back, you'll never be happy with it


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Take it back and get it sorted under warranty


----------



## petew123 (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks guys, but if I would rather keep the watch than get a refund and not have the watch at all.

Do you think that goldsmiths would actually replace the watch?


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

petew123 said:


> thanks guys, but if I would rather keep the watch than get a refund and not have the watch at all.
> 
> Do you think that goldsmiths would actually replace the watch?


Almost certainly not. I am not a lawyer but I doubt that a small speck of dust under the crystal would be considered bad enough to warrant refunding the money or replacing the watch, particularly as it is now scratched. Instead they would have it cleaned under warranty.

Rob


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Take it back to Goldsmiths and have it sent off for repair/cleaning. They will not be obliged to refund as the watch is not faulty.

The worse thing for you is that you'll have to put up with not having your new baby for a couple of weeks, but if it's something that's going to bug you to death in the long-run then it's worth doing!

Don't under any circs take it anywhere else as this will invalidate the warranty (while it remains)!

Hope this helps!?


----------



## chu88y (Jan 4, 2009)

as above,it will drive you mad if its not right


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Sounds daft but I "moved" a small spec of dust/***** on the dial of one of my watches by doing the old static/rubbing/balloon trick last Christmas, we were playing at sticking balloons on the wall as you do and I suddenly thought HANG ON....DING.....brain wave, it worked! :blink:

No idea where it went.......but not on the dial anymore, at least not where I can see it.


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

GENIUS!


----------



## petew123 (Apr 14, 2009)

BGM said:


> GENIUS!


+1

I'll give it a go, probably end up giving myself a shock!!

Thanks


----------



## bobjames (Mar 26, 2008)

Boxbrownie said:


> Sounds daft but I "moved" a small spec of dust/***** on the dial of one of my watches by doing the old static/rubbing/balloon trick last Christmas, we were playing at sticking balloons on the wall as you do and I suddenly thought HANG ON....DING.....brain wave, it worked! :blink:
> 
> No idea where it went.......but not on the dial anymore, at least not where I can see it.


Wouldn't static electricity have a negative effect on a mechanical movement? not sure i would be rushing to try out this method but not being an expert i do not have a clue :blink:

If the spec of dust is bothering you and the watch is under warranty, take it back and ask for a cleaning, a refund is a little over the top i think but i do know how one small thing can drive you nuts and you will never be happy with the watch unless you get it sorted.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Like others have already said take it back, as now you've noticed it your always going to be looking for it :huh:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I certainly would not have tried on an electrical/quartz watch but I don't think there will be any problem on a normal mech watch movement......but I wouldn't try moving it with a magnet though! :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

zx10r said:


> Funny how the smallest thing can bug you to the point every time you ware it you can't stop looking at it.


I know that feeling :cry2:

If you`re feeling particulary masochistic wind the hands of a watch round to 6 o`clock & see if they line up properly, I`ve found in some cases even new watches from respected manufacturers are out by a few minutes :taz:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> If you`re feeling particulary masochistic wind the hands of a watch round to 6 o`clock & see if they line up properly, I`ve found in some cases even new watches from respected manufacturers are out by a few minutes :taz:


 

I'm going to resist even trying this out, as I don't want to know the result


----------



## Paul Jones (Oct 29, 2008)

PhilM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > If you`re feeling particulary masochistic wind the hands of a watch round to 6 o`clock & see if they line up properly, I`ve found in some cases even new watches from respected manufacturers are out by a few minutes :taz:
> ...


 :fear: Just my thought - there are some things I'd rather not know.


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

PhilM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > If you`re feeling particulary masochistic wind the hands of a watch round to 6 o`clock & see if they line up properly, I`ve found in some cases even new watches from respected manufacturers are out by a few minutes :taz:
> ...


One of my Invicta's is a bugger for this.... at 5 to the hour, the hour hand reads five past..... :blink:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Paul Jones said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Don`t worry Paul, I got Steve Burrage to sort that one for me a few weeks ago :wink2:


----------

